# one sac smaller than the other?



## Vickie

has anyone else had this early in their twin pregnancy? 

My doctor said everything looked great on the US and that they weren't concerned about the sac being smaller but I googled :argh: (husband has now threatened to use parental controls to block google on my computer :blush:)


----------



## Alwilan

I've had this, and other ladies on this board, so please don't panic too much. I would think if Dr was unconcerned then you really wont have anything to worry about. Mine were discovered at 8 weeks and I was warned that there would be a strong possibility of there only being one twin when I reached my 12 week scan. Google became my worst nightmare whereas babyandbump became my saviour. Twin 2 had a much smaller sac size and her sac to crown rump length ratio was not good and google told me I had a high chance of losing her, but I was scanned again at 10 weeks, where she was still growing but the sac was still small, then again at 12 weeks and both her sac size and own length was much the same as her sister.

It is frightening, but like I said I remember when I posted a similar thread back in late June,early July I got so many positive responses. I honestly belive if it was dangerously small your doc would have said something.

When is your next scheduled scan? 

PS. I can't belive how much more I worry with a multiple pregnancy than I did with any of my singletons, I think it just goes with the territory, but by far the most rewarding of my pregnancies - I walk around thinking how great I am to be carrying twins :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

I don't know yet. I go back in to see my GP on Wednesday so I'm assuming she'll tell me more at that time.

I got sent to an emergency early pregnancy clinic because of brown spotting (twin B whose sac is smaller has a small subchronic hematoma as well--doctor wasn't concerned about that either). 

:wacko: And YES this pregnancy has been constant worry! Much more so than my first!


----------



## Laura2919

When I had my first scan there was 2 sacs and just one baby, the first sac was fine and they see the baby and heartbeat but there was nothing in the second sac so she said it was a failed pregnancy and I thought I was expecting one little bundle, then at 8 weeks I went in and there she was, my second little bubs, she was always 2 days behind her sister and her sac was always smaller but sometimes they can catch up and sometimes they are just like that. :) Congrats again on your double bump.

Its always a worry with twins because the Drs usually fill you with panic. I remember seeing a midwife at 8 weeks and she said well it doesnt mean it could be twins because of VTS and I was thought yeah scare the hell out of me. Thanks!


----------



## Vickie

^Yeah that's what I got caught up in reading yesterday was VTS stuff :dohh: 

Hubby is less than impressed and has threatened me severely :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Its hard because you know how much risk surrounds a multiple pregnancy so you want to read up but it makes it worse. 

How far along are you?


----------



## Vickie

8 + 1 today

:)

The last scan I had baby B was measuring a day behind baby A (I'm pretty sure I O'd twice which could explain it?)


----------



## Laura2919

Even now my Jaycee is smaller than Chloe. They were born 3lb5oz and 3lb10oz and those 5oz were so visible and even now she is same height but skinnier so she looks taller. Jaycee has been about 2lbs lighter than Chloe since about a year


----------



## Debbie82

My twins are measuring 3 days apart and as they're IVF twins I know they were conceived so speak within mins.

My IVF clinic where I got my scan said this was very normal and as theyll see a higher than average number of twins I've managed to not worry about it.

I say step away from Google :haha:


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had this too but not only was one sac smaller but twin 2 was also half the size of the other at almost 8 weeks. Now 31 weeks tomorrow with my twins and at last check they were within 1oz of each other. Was google obsessed as well - STEP AWAY FROM MR GOOGLE!!!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :hugs:

It's very reassuring to hear all of the stories. It seems like it is fairly common :)


----------



## chetnaz

Oooooh never ever google pregnancy related things for the duration of this pregnancy! Bad.. very very baaaad! Lol. I googled the moment I found out I was having identical twins at my 12 week scan, and I scared the crap out of myself! I literally started having panic attacks and hubby had to book me a 4d scan to reasure me all was fine, but not before banning me from google :)

For me one sac wasn't smaller, but one baby was a few days behind (one measured at 7 weeks and the other at 6+2), but thank god all was fine. I think its quite common. Are your twins fraternal? x


----------



## Vickie

They are di-di so chances are they are fraternal from everything I've read (and been told by a doctor friend). Though there's a small (very small) chance of them being identical but having two separate sacs and placentas (if the split early enough) I have a feeling that they aren't.


----------



## Laura2919

Google is the devil when your pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Alwilan

I thought the chance was very low too, but I posted a thread about 2 weeks ago, and found out 25% of identicals have seperate sacs and placentas. My sonographer on friday confirmed this, especially as my placentas are close to each other and joined at the edges. There is still a stronger possibility they are fraternal, but not as smaller chance of identicals as I first thought!

Don't google this ! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

First thing Stan asked me when he got off work last night was if I'd stay away from google :blush:

no more google, any more questions I'll come and ask in here :lol:

I thought the chances of identical would be much smaller too!


----------



## wondertwins

Google is great for finding out all the names of the Partridge Family or looking up recipes for chicken chili. Google is not good for getting reliable advice during pregnancy! :)


----------



## tripletsOMG

I awlso asked this question early in my preg I think its fairly common. Twin b had a super small sac at the begining and now at 21wks both boys are exactly the same 13oz. Wow baby b was behind till about 14wks or so but now they are equal in size but when i look at profile and us pics 1 baby looks naturally built slimmer like me and the other is built like daddy,. Fraternal twins are there own baby and can be naturally built different as long as everything else looks good I would worry good luck!


----------



## Laura2919

Yes definitely stay away from google its an enemy! :) hope everything is going well.. :)


----------



## Anna1982

i had one smaller sac with a slower heartbeat and at an 8 week scan they told me to hold on before telling people it was twins just in case one disapeared!
thankfully both my girls are here laughing at me right now lol, lily who was the samller sac twin is happy and healthy and was actually the larger twin at birth tho shes smaller by 2lb now but thats cos holly chugges down so much milk!

good luck hun


----------



## misstwinny

hey, this is the first time ive been on here. Was just wanting to talk to people who are going through or have been through the same thing. I've just found out im having twins. One sack is bigger then the other by miles, and its saying their a week and 2 days apart. One is 7 weeks and 2 days and one is 6 weeks. I'm pretty worried about this, has anyone had twins so far apart in age? I've got another scan in 2 weeks im just praying everything is ok. They will be my first.[/COLOR]


----------



## Sunshine15

Our babies were a few days apart in the beginning too. I totally understand how you feel. I also stressed out but then realized & confirmed by my doc that the babies implanted at different times. Try not to stress...I know easier said than done, but it's better for the babies if you don't. How many weeks are you?


----------



## Meezerowner

misstwinny said:


> hey, this is the first time ive been on here. Was just wanting to talk to people who are going through or have been through the same thing. I've just found out im having twins. One sack is bigger then the other by miles, and its saying their a week and 2 days apart. One is 7 weeks and 2 days and one is 6 weeks. I'm pretty worried about this, has anyone had twins so far apart in age? I've got another scan in 2 weeks im just praying everything is ok. They will be my first.[/COLOR]



I think this is quite common as fraternals implant at different times and sometimes there can be a suprising gap between implantation. Mine were only ever a few days apart early on, but later in pregnancy the gap really widened as genetics took over and babies grew differently.

I don't think 9 days difference is a big problem early on so long as both sacs grow well between scans. But try not to stress too much before the next scan as its counterproductive (also dont google scary twin complications lol!).

You didnt mention if they saw fetal poles and heartbeats or just the sacs at your scan. This is quite significant as normally if you see a heartbeat in both babies then both are viable and will *probably* continue to thrive. Altho if you didnt see heartbeats this early its not the end of the world either as I didnt see a heatbeat at my first scan (6 weeks) and didnt see one until 7 and a half weeks.

Congratulations on your twin pregnancy and I hope everything is well on your next scan! x


----------

